# What's special about Rin?



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

The Mist shinobi seemed to want to capture her. But for what reason?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

If she is a spy her body would contain secrets about the village and the techniques they use to brain wash their agents.


----------



## NO (Oct 10, 2012)

She's a spy. First one to call it last week.


----------



## WheelEyeEmm (Oct 10, 2012)

Rin told kakashi to kill her.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2012)

*What Happen to Rin*

Kyuubi/Bijuu Sage Chakura Mode

They said to get rin and dont let the enemy get her body. Why any ideas?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

*There's Something About Rin*

This chapter the mist ninja wanted to run away with her body on top of that it became clear that the event was not some illusion rigged up by Madara.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 10, 2012)

Gotta get the body back while the pussy still warm.


wut...


----------



## Shiny (Oct 10, 2012)

or she knows a lot,and kakashi wanted to prevent the mist ninjas to torture her


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2012)

either Spy or Guinea Pig i think.

why Kakashi always had a tough decision to make.

damn it.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 10, 2012)

Egg Harvesting?


----------



## Kirin (Oct 10, 2012)

Either Rin had important knowledge or she possessed an special technique.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 10, 2012)

*So why did Kakashi kill Rin again?*

It seems that Rin had some sort of unknown, hidden ability that hidden village of the mist were attempting to 'steal'. In my opinion, Kakashi probably felt that they were both going to die, as they had no chance of winning, and decided to 'kill' both Rin and himself to avoid the Sharingan and Rin's 'special powers' from being in the hands of the mist. In other words, he did it for the sake of the village, something that his father had deliberately chosen to do the opposite of.

What other explanations are there for Kakashi's actions?


----------



## Vash (Oct 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If she is a spy her body would contain secrets about the village and the techniques they use to brain wash their agents.



Yeah, agreed with this.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 10, 2012)

Orochimaru experiment?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2012)

something is indeed up with her


----------



## NO (Oct 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> This chapter the mist ninja wanted to run away with her body on top of that* it became clear that the event was some illusion rigged up by Madara*.


Explain?

Also, yeah, I'd say she is definitely a spy. Hence why Kakashi killed her mercilessly and his facial expression was that of no regrets.

edit: Ah, okay.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

I have serious doubts.



jayjay32 said:


> Hence why Kakashi killed her mercilessly and his facial expression was that of no regrets.



Did we read the same chapter?

Kakashi seemed extremely regretful.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Explain?
> 
> Also, yeah, I'd say she is definitely a spy. Hence why Kakashi killed her mercilessly and his facial expression was that of no regrets.



Word not should have been there. Fixed it.


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> This chapter the mist ninja wanted to run away with her body on top of that it *became clear that the event was some illusion rigged up by Madara.*



do you mind to elaborate.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Oct 10, 2012)

Rin is a double agent :/ or the guy running to her was a p*d*p**** :S


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 10, 2012)

did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki, spy, or some other special blood line.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

She was a virgin

Definitely a spy. Reps to Jay


----------



## NO (Oct 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I have serious doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi pushed her off like a boss. Yes, he felt remorse but he seemed pretty confident about what he was doing before he fainted.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2012)

i bet she was a jinchuuriki


----------



## Medea (Oct 10, 2012)

Kakashi definitely looked determined to me but not without regrets


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2012)

she was a spy

calling it


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki



lol, could be this.  this seems more reasonable than her being a spy, since they wouldn't need her body if she was from the Mist to begin with.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking either a double-agent, or her body was altered somehow, making it valuable.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 10, 2012)

Because Rin told him to.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 10, 2012)

Nah, she wasn't a spy at least not anymore. Didn't Kakashi mutter her name when he died during the Pain invasion? If so, he still thinks of her fondly.


----------



## FearIsGood (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh look, this chapter revealed absolutely nothing, lets repeat threads a week ago because there is nothing else to talk about other than "Wow, Obito killed soo many Fodders."​


----------



## ueki kouske (Oct 10, 2012)

*Rin was a spy...[?]*

I think it is possible that Rin was a spy from the mist...  knowing Kabuto's childhood, he was at young age was a trained spy to infiltrate behind enemy lines without any trace of suspicion... it is safe to say that Rin may also be like Kabuto is a spy used by the mist to infiltrate and gather info inside the leaf, and waited for the time that Minato wasn't there with them (plus Obito already out) and execute their plan kill Kakashi and maybe engage the leaf while the battle facing the other direction (by the time, Minato was in Konoha fighting in battlefield).. 

Or maybe I am wrong, maybe Rin or her body has any sort of significance or importance that they want it to be recovered or it got something inside that they wanted to extract..


----------



## Medea (Oct 10, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> It seems that Rin had some sort of unknown, hidden ability that hidden village of the mist were attempting to 'steal'. In my opinion, Kakashi probably felt that they were both going to die, as they had no chance of winning, and decided to 'kill' both Rin and himself to avoid the Sharingan and Rin's 'special powers' from being in the hands of the mist. In other words, he did it for the sake of the village, something that his father had deliberately chosen to do the opposite of.



Correct me if I'm wrong but couldn't you steal special abilities of people even after they died? 

I had more of an impression that they had been experimenting on her body or something and didn't want to leave her corpse behind so that _their_ secrets (the Mist's) wouldn't be revealed. No one said anything about retrieving Kakashi's body


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2012)

There must be some reason, or Obito would've killed Kakashi when they met again.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 10, 2012)

Medea said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but couldn't you steal special abilities of people even after they died?
> 
> I had more of an impression that they had been experimenting on her body or something and didn't want to leave her corpse behind so that _their_ secrets (the Mist's) wouldn't be revealed. No one said anything about retrieving Kakashi's body



If I remember correctly, with the Byakugan, it deactivates or something when the user dies. Other kekkai genkai probably work in the same way.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 10, 2012)

who knows, but it seems more and more likely that this was a mercy killing in my opinion like I said. Possibly uzumaki special chakra also? We will find out in another week.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 10, 2012)

The chances are still equally high that she's a high ranking intelligence officer of some sort.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 10, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> If I remember correctly, with the Byakugan, it deactivates or something when the user dies. Other kekkai genkai probably work in the same way.



Only on the branch families with the seal on their head...


----------



## ueki kouske (Oct 10, 2012)

Didn't Kakashi asked Minato what happened to Rin when he woke up?
I think Kakashi's being controlled by something (or someone) and he's unconscious 
the time he chidori-ed Rin.


----------



## Medea (Oct 10, 2012)

mlc818 said:


> lol, could be this.  this seems more reasonable than her being a spy, since they wouldn't need her body if she was from the Mist to begin with.



Yes they wouldn't need her body if she was originally from the Mist but if they had experimented on her and made her into a spy they wouldn't want her body to fall into enemy hands either. We don't want our secrets to wonder off into the world


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2012)

maybe they were using her without her knowledge?

i don't think she would turn traitor willingly...i don't know how she could have been special without them doing something to her..


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

It should also be noted that one of the ninja said ''Shit he got us, after we went through so much effort to get it''. I don't think it is a case of Rin being an unwilling participant as Kakashi doesn't strike me as the sort of individual who would kill an innocent friend for the sake of the mission or villages protection.


----------



## NO (Oct 10, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> There must be some reason, or Obito would've killed Kakashi when they met again.


The reason why Obito doesn't care is this:

- Rin's existence as a spy in Konoha meant lives in Konoha would be lost if she was recovered by the Mist again. Kakashi killed her to save lives in Konoha. If he didn't, her intel would compromise their defense.
- Konoha was most likely doing the same thing, taking lives of people in the mist, setting up spies. It was only natural that the Mist would attempt to get one-up on Konoha.

Obito learned that both sides were justified and that is why he bought into Madara's idealism. He learned that the world really is a hell and that no matter what he did, one side would cause chaos and the other would retaliate. 

And then the Infinite Tsukuyomi plan is written.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2012)

But none of this explains why Kakashi would outright kill her. The chapter makes it seem like there was a race for Rin and Kakashi got there first. 

This chapter blew overall. Felt like a Bleach chapter. Nothing got done.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 10, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki, spy, or some other special blood line.





Her hair's brown.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 10, 2012)

So Kakashi killed her before the mist nins could get their hands on her. 

Rin being an experimental body/spy for the hidden mist seems more likely now, I suppose that's why they wanted to 'retrieve' her body. 

I still don't get where Madara fits into her death though.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 10, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> The reason why Obito doesn't care is this:
> 
> - Rin's existence as a spy in Konoha meant lives in Konoha would be lost if she was recovered by the Mist again. Kakashi killed her to save lives in Konoha. If he didn't, her intel would compromise their defense.
> - Konoha was most likely doing the same thing, taking lives of people in the mist, setting up spies. It was only natural that the Mist would attempt to get one-up on Konoha.
> ...



nicely said. "Hell" is the fact that nothing goes the way you want it. "Hell" is that your friend was right but you can't forgive his actions regardless.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Oct 10, 2012)

Well if she was an experiment/spy, it would explain why he specifically use Chidori to kill her. Something's up.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 10, 2012)

definitely going with she was a spy

the way the mist ninja were talking about recovering her body could only mean she held a secret they didn't want Konoha to have.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely a spy. Seems more likely than anything.


----------



## Akumu877 (Oct 10, 2012)

The chakra drain on Kakshi mad him pass out I think.  From two toma to MS in one sec could do that to you


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

I still say she is a spy

But seriously, if that is the case, it has been proven that you can still get info from people after they died. Like when they got info on Pain from his summoning path. So my guess is that they wanted her body for those reasons. However, Kishi seems to love to prove me wrong so I'm not making any bets.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 10, 2012)

He isn't being controlled...

The mist nin said "damn, he got us", "after we worked so hard to get it".

Kakashi probably mercy killed Rin to save her from being tortured/killed sadistically by the bloody mist to obtain whatever she had that they wanted. This is further reinforced by their actions to make sure that they at least have her body.

Equally likely she was a spy, and they were referring to the information that Rin had collected, and Kakashi had to kill her to prevent that information from falling into the hands of the bloody mist. He would have probably preferred to take her alive, but that was impossible while surrounded by so many mist ninja.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 10, 2012)

I said she was a spy last week

I say she is a spy again this week.


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

I still say she is a spy

However, Kishi seems to love to prove me wrong so I'm not making any bets.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 10, 2012)

She very well could have been a sleeper agent, similar to that guy from the Suna council.


----------



## auem (Oct 10, 2012)

she was mist's guniepig....i think they somehow got her under their control....and only after kakashi pierced her,she came back to his senses...to take her dying breath and wondering what happened to her...


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe she was a kind of sleeper agent that can store information in her brain without even knowing she was doing so. Maybe they can recover information from her brain somehow, even if she was dead.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 10, 2012)

It looked like he knew what he was doing. I'm guessing he had to kill her because her body was valuable to the hidden mist, either because it was experimented on or she was a spy.


----------



## whatuwan (Oct 10, 2012)

Rin didn't make Kakashi a sandwich
One of those mist guys could have some kind of mind controlling ability.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

So I guess she was an "experimental body" of some kind, judging by the comments made by Zetsu and the Mist shinobi.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 10, 2012)

Kakashi didn't get a chance to have sex with her, so if he can't have her, then no one can.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 10, 2012)

I think Mist experimented on Rin body or something, that's why her body was usefull to them even after death.


----------



## kuruizaki (Oct 10, 2012)

Rinnegan Zetsu said:


> Because Rin told him to.


this. (with 10 more approving chars)


----------



## Bumi (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm gonna go with sleeper agent. I find it very hard to believe that she was actively spying for the Mist. 

That, or she was somehow very ~speshul~ and the Mist wanted her abilities.

Either way, Kakashi went for a mercy kill imo.


----------



## kzk (Oct 10, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> she was a spy
> 
> calling it



Basically what I'm thinking.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 10, 2012)

they just wanted to see what was under her two face-bandages.


----------



## Bumi (Oct 10, 2012)

Sleeper agent! I don't think she was an outright spy. I don't think she realized it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 10, 2012)

Bumi said:


> I'm gonna go with sleeper agent. I find it very hard to believe that she was actively spying for the Mist.
> 
> That, or she was somehow very ~speshul~ and the Mist wanted her abilities.
> 
> Either way, Kakashi went for a mercy kill imo.



mercy kill = a rank lightning jutsu to the chest


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki, spy, or some other special blood line.



No, she has brown hair, but that doesn't mean much at this point.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2012)

Weren't those Mist Ninjas wearing Hunter-Nin masks?

They're supposed to keep village info secret.


----------



## Algol (Oct 10, 2012)

FearIsGood said:


> Oh look, this chapter revealed absolutely nothing, lets repeat threads a week ago because there is nothing else to talk about other than "Wow, Obito killed soo many Fodders."​



welcome to telegrams

it seems like she was a spy working for them as they said "at least retrieve the woman. we musn't let _the enemy_ get her body" meaning an enemy of the mist, aka konoha or any other village. they were acting as if her body was _their_ property to begin with, and _not_ konoha's, from which they would be trying to steal second hand if that was the case. (imo)


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2012)

Bitch looked at him cock eyed. But it could have been a figment of the light too. Either way, he had to make sure his Chidori hand stayed strong.


----------



## Algol (Oct 10, 2012)

what's special about rin?

her ability to create fv-level shinobi


----------



## falconzx (Oct 10, 2012)

They just wanted to see what was under her bandages, poor guys


----------



## Mephissto (Oct 10, 2012)

She had a bijuu maybe? Or certain bloodline?


----------



## Language of Life (Oct 10, 2012)

It would be cool, and the probability of her being one has increased but i still doubt it. It just seems weird that it required an entire platoon of mist ninja to come and retrieve her. All spy's up till now have not really had help. They were to get in, get the info, and get out with as little attention drawn to themselves as possible. The only way i see this working is if they were meant to "attack" Kakashi and Rin, kill only Kakashi and bring Rin to safety. 

But the real question would be then: How did Kakashi find out?


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Oct 10, 2012)

She's probably got experimented and the Mist nins doesn't want their secrets or whatever they do to Rin be discovered by other villages. Maybe they are doing some information gathering or using her body to use to make some weapon.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, but I still think it's got to be something else like her being a Jinchuuriki or having some Hidden bloodline limit. A spy would take a very long time to explain.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 10, 2012)

We won't find out until we see Kakashi's part of the flashback which he'll use to convert Obito somehow.


----------



## Lightbrand (Oct 10, 2012)

She's a spy, but being a spy and friend to Kakashi isn't mutually exclusive.

Kakashi found out she's a spy, or more likely we'll get an "Itachi-esque" scenario where in truth although she's a spy, her love for Kakashi is genuine and in the end she chose that over her mission, and in order for Kakashi to not hate her or whatever, she used your life to demonstrate that she isn't going to betray Konoha/Kakashi. 

Meanwhile Kakashi/Obito unlocks MS as an added bonus.


----------



## cant i guest post (Oct 10, 2012)

shes a relative of senju hashirama... dat hashi dna is always the answer.

or spy


----------



## son_michael (Oct 10, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Yes, but I still think it's got to be something else like her being a Jinchuuriki or having some Hidden bloodline limit. A spy would take a very long time to explain.



"shit, he got us! after we worked so hard to get it!"


^this was right after kakashi stabbed Rin, seems like she had stolen something from konoha.


----------



## ilcane87 (Oct 10, 2012)

The easiest explanation is that Rin was a Jinchuuriki.

They were surrounded and certain to be captured, so she asked Kakashi to kill her in order to prevent the Hidden Mist from acquiring the tailed beast.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2012)

They obviously wanted to have a piece of that fine ass one last time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2012)

Why would they give a shit about a spy's body?

She was probably a Senju or an Uzumaki.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So I guess she was an "experimental body" of some kind, judging by the comments made by Zetsu and the Mist shinobi.



interesting didn't think about that. when zetsu said 'experimental bodies or something' I thought it meant the mist ninjas were special or that it was some kind of mistranslation. 

But yes rin being some kind of experiment of konoha and the mist wanting to steal her, or her being an experiment of the mist itself, would also work.

I still believe it was a mercy killing in my opinion. the last thing to do before kakashi thought he would die to save her from further experimentation. Since he does seem to know the situation and what was necessary before his own death.


----------



## Tengu (Oct 10, 2012)

*The real reason why Kakashi killed Rin*

He killed Rin to awaken the MS 

Kakashi your lust for power is evident.:ho


----------



## Sarry (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol...How did Kakashi even know about the MS before meeting Itachi in Part I?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2012)

Her pussy was tight and always lubricated. /misogyny


----------



## RaidenisDead (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone told him he lacked hatred.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 10, 2012)

We can only give possibilities, but the words of the Hidden Mist ANBU suggest that she was a Hidden Mist prisoner or a double agent who held important information. They said they had "worked so much to get it" (whatever Rin possessed), either by extraction (if Rin was a prisoner) or through Rin's own work (if she was a spy), and should "at least retrieve" her. To retrieve means to regain possession of something, suggesting that the Hidden Mist was somehow in possession of Rin prior to the events of the current chapter. 

After meeting/rescuing Rin, Kakashi was likely driven to a corner, preventing both of them from escaping. With the only alternative being to allow the Mist to retrieve and finish their work on her, Kakashi killed her. What she possessed was probably so vital that killing her was Kakashi's best option.

At any rate, I'm just going to wait for the answers.


----------



## Deatz (Oct 10, 2012)

To measure the height of his capacity.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 10, 2012)

*I think I know why Kakashi killed Rin*

Knowing Kakashi, it was probably to prevent her from being interrogated, since he knew she would get captured. Yeah, Kakashi used his last energy reserves to kill his friend, "for the sake of Konoha". 

What an asshole.


----------



## Leptirica (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, and they wanted her dead body with them because they stole Konoha's nifty little technique of interrogating the dead.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 10, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Yes, and they wanted her dead body with them because they stole Konoha's nifty little technique of interrogating the dead.


They wanted to have sex with it.


----------



## blackfishie (Oct 10, 2012)

Last chapter Zetsu said the mist ninja were 'experimental squad' or something, so imo they infected Rin with something bad and Kakashi killed her to stop her mutating or whatever.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 10, 2012)

cause she was being a bitch?


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2012)

She's a red haired Uzumaki


----------



## Marsala (Oct 10, 2012)

Seventails jinchuuriki, maybe? That was the second bijuu that Konoha had. Hidden Waterfall obtained it once it respawned.


----------



## Trent (Oct 10, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'm thinking either a double-agent, or her body was altered somehow, making it valuable.



This.

She could also be some kind of clone created from the original (by then potentially already dead) body using an forbidden jutsu from the Bloody Mist.

The clone would have a similar purpose in the war than the Zetsu copies of Alliance nins.


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 10, 2012)

Tsunade's daughter maybe? :3


----------



## Yuna (Oct 10, 2012)

Kakashi had already adopted the creed of "Friends first" at that point. We don't know why he did it, but I doubt it was to dispatch of a possible interrogation victim. After all, Kakashi survived.

For another, the Mist Nin said "Shit! He got us!" and then scrambled to retrieve Rin's corpse. There's something very fishy about that girl. The whole "Spy" theory might pan out yet.


----------



## Mephissto (Oct 10, 2012)

I really think she was a jinchuriki.


----------



## InfusionZ (Oct 10, 2012)

He killed Rin because Rin had something that the mist ninja wanted, and Kakashi couldn't let the mist ninja have that thing.

Oh, btw I was this thread in my dreams  lol


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 10, 2012)

She was probably a spy Kabuto style.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2012)

ilcane87 said:


> The easiest explanation is that Rin was a Jinchuuriki.
> 
> They were surrounded and certain to be captured, so she asked Kakashi to kill her in order to prevent the Hidden Mist from acquiring the tailed beast.



This is what I thought. That's the more legit explaination imo...


----------



## Greekteo (Oct 10, 2012)

*Why is Rin so important?*

Why is Rin sooooo important for the enemy?? Even almost dead, what is so precious about her that want to get her with them?


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 10, 2012)

Sanbi, Sanbi, Sanbi!


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 10, 2012)

they want that piece of ass


----------



## Sarry (Oct 10, 2012)

So that they can dissect her and learn whatever jutsus she used. 

Those are hunter ninjas from teh Mist.


----------



## Summers (Oct 10, 2012)

They way they talked was strange, cant let the enemy get the corpse of their own Ninja, really does make it sound like she was one of their assets from the start.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't get it either. I'm waiting for an explanation in the upcoming chapters. Because for now I don't see anything special about Rin.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 10, 2012)

She got so much information. Kakashi killed her so the mist ninjas couldnt have it, but they could use a jutsu on her dead body to gain the information. 

What information i dont know. Its like Kisame.


----------



## HolyDemon (Oct 10, 2012)

Loli is a valuable commodity.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 10, 2012)

So Kakashi protected Rin by killing her, what a genius


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 10, 2012)

Rin was some kind of relay/created tool for the Mist. Maybe a surgically modified mist ninja and an autopsy would reveal that and then they would have to deal with a double 24 pack of Hokages Hiruzen and Minato up the ass.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 10, 2012)

From what they said, it sounded like she was one of them. On the second page the nin says, "Sh!t He got US". I assume Rin was an agent or a plant for the Mist. There wasa couple other lines as well.


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 10, 2012)

*Is Rin a missing nin?*

Aren't those Mist guys Missing Nin Hunters?  I could have sworn in the anime at least the guys with the ANBU type mask were hunters from the Hidden Mist.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 10, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> Loli is a valuable commodity.



this. kushina, rin, hinata. must be pussy related.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 10, 2012)

Kakashi and Rin were on a mission together.

No they weren't.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 10, 2012)

How about we accept that she "just is" before the next chapter comes out, hmm?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 10, 2012)

Man Team Minato could be ridiculous if Rin = Jinchuuriki is true.
Obito with all the Pseudo-Hashi with eye haxx, Kakashi and his arsenal, Minato as Sensei (bamf flash) and rin a tailed beast bomb throwing med ninja-chuuriki.

wonder if that theory will be true.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 10, 2012)

she had orochimaru's scroll hidden in her pants


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kakashi and Rin were on a mission together.
> 
> No they weren't.



You mean that's what Zetsu said.

Why would Missing Nin Hunters want Rin's body is the question I have?  Missing Nin Hunters were also in the Manga because Haku was dressed as one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 10, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> You mean that's what Zetsu said.
> 
> Why would Missing Nin Hunters want Rin's body is the question I have?  Missing Nin Hunters were also in the Manga because Haku was dressed as one.


They were from a different village. These were just specialists who wanted to keep their identity hidden.


----------



## OGkush (Oct 10, 2012)

Bamfaliscious M said:


> Man Team Minato could be ridiculous if Rin = Jinchuuriki is true.
> Obito with all the Pseudo-Hashi with eye haxx, Kakashi and his arsenal, Minato as Sensei (bamf flash) and rin a tailed beast bomb throwing med ninja-chuuriki.
> 
> wonder if that theory will be true.



if it wasn't for Naruto and Sasuke being the main characters (and subsequently hax their way into becoming the strongest characters), I'd be willing to say that would be the most overpowered team in Shinobi history.


----------



## Drums (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont think she was a spy, because if she rlly was one, of what use would her _dead _body be to the mist shinobi?

I think there was something in her body that they wanted to extract perhaps.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe she has a special ability that only belongs to her clan or something?


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 10, 2012)

Just like in real life, gingers are laughed at in school/academy but then people realize how special they are.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm never thought about it that way. Could be.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2012)

_Her body contained secrets._


----------



## Andrew (Oct 10, 2012)

*What information did Rin have that was worth killing?*

Kakashi did what Kisame did which was to kill your team so the enimies won't gain Intel. Now, in a poor case like Rin, who is a low side foddler charecter, who doesn't know how to do anything but fall, cry, and poor healing, had no reason of killing. If the enimies had captured her, she would only be used as a tool to let the  other ninjas to surrender or she would die. Honestly, that was a Dick move.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

how to make face tattoos


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 10, 2012)

Curry ramen, the secret to victory as shown in springtime of youth


----------



## Noobster (Oct 10, 2012)

It was something to do with her body apparently, maybe she was captured and they added some special property to her. I wonder what Kakashi was doing there with countless mist shinobi and Rin, she must have been captured. I wonder how Kakashi even got to Rin if they were protecting her from being killed.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Oct 10, 2012)

She most likely had information but then again thats just speculation because we dont know anything yet.


----------



## Friday (Oct 10, 2012)

She carried Kakashi's sperm. Kakashi wasn't ready to be a father.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2012)

isnt it safe to assume that rin was hidden mist's livingbody experiment french cruller mentioned?


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 10, 2012)

Heres a quick theory, Kushina looked after Rin and Minato looked after Kakashi after Obito's "death".

Kushina told Rin about Kurama, and so had to be killed to prevent Mist finding out.

Who knows, Rin might have asked Kakashi to kill her to keep the secret.


----------



## mythfate (Oct 10, 2012)

I think there's a pretty straightforward explanation. Recall Kisame's flashback and how he killed his own comrades to protect a code that they were carrying:

large number of Jounin/Anbu

Rin might have had a similar function.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Oct 10, 2012)

She drank the Third Mizukage while he was using the Hizoku Hydration Technique.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2012)

maybe she had some special chakra/kekkei genkai the other villages wouldve targeted at thats why she had to be always guarded by the team. 

check obitos face in the last chap it looks more like that of when the thing one feared the most happened than that of when some totally unexpected event happened out of the blue.


----------



## Blur (Oct 10, 2012)

*Looks like Rin was really a spy...*

Why else would those thirty - something year old guys want her body? :ho


----------



## oprisco (Oct 10, 2012)

It's because they want her to take care of their lower parts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2012)

Must have to do with that thing the White-Zetsu "Tobi" told Obito while they were on their way to the battlefield, "experimental bodies".

Well, no we have another mistery in our hands along with the content of that scroll that Sasuke and company now have. Wonder for how much time will this one be kept in the dark for us to find out.



Marsala said:


> Seventails jinchuuriki, maybe? That was the second bijuu that Konoha had. Hidden Waterfall obtained it once it respawned.



When was that stated? As far as I remember Kyuubi/Kurama has been the one that Konoha always held through Mito, Kushina and now Naruto.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 10, 2012)

She's a spy? Make it happen, Kishi.


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 10, 2012)

"Sigh" well I said it a week ago so I'll post about why Kakashi killed her. Last week when you see the last shots of him stabbing her (large number of Jounin/Anbu) you see her suprised he did it by the look in her eyes and the fact that she repeated his name. Furthermore, Kakashi lacked shock since his eye was not wide. Now he was crying but my view was that it was tears from being sad it had to happen, not that he regret doing it in the first place.

Now this week. What you must take note of is the last panel of this page (large number of Jounin/Anbu) where after pulling his hand out, he dropped her. In the Zabuza fight (large number of Jounin/Anbu) he held on to Haku, meaning that for him to drop Rin signifies some level of disconnect or anger at her. Now lastly, add in this page (large number of Jounin/Anbu) which means Rin knew something of the Mist that they didn't want Konoha to know.

If she had secret info to help Konoha, why not keep her alive? Kakashi promised to protect her for Obito, right? WILL OF FIRE, RIGHT?? I'm left to believe that when you review the facts, Rin did something evil enough to force Kakashi to kill her, even if it meant breaking his promise. Killing her may have been oddly the most respectful thing to do for Obito if she were actually the reason he "died" in the first place.

My last point I'll offer is this page (large number of Jounin/Anbu). It bothered me like crazy that Rin was the only one missing since it would be powerful if she were in one side but not the other. Why in neither?? But if she were in fact not a true Konoha shinobi, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Noctis Dragneel (Oct 10, 2012)

lizardo221 said:


> "Sigh" well I said it a week ago so I'll post about why Kakashi killed her. Last week when you see the last shots of him stabbing her (And I thought the way he casually murdered Torune was horrifying...) you see her suprised he did it by the look in her eyes and the fact that she repeated his name. Furthermore, Kakashi lacked shock since his eye was not wide. Now he was crying but my view was that it was tears from being sad it had to happen, not that he regret doing it in the first place.
> 
> Now this week. What you must take note of is the last panel of this page (And I thought the way he casually murdered Torune was horrifying...) where after pulling his hand out, he dropped her. In the Zabuza fight (And I thought the way he casually murdered Torune was horrifying...) he held on to Haku, meaning that for him to drop Rin signifies some level of disconnect or anger at her. Now lastly, add in this page (And I thought the way he casually murdered Torune was horrifying...) which means Rin knew something of the Mist that they didn't want Konoha to know.
> 
> ...



Thank you for a great analysis. Obito obviously got mad because he saw Kakashi killed her, but what would really be great is if the reason why Obito became a bitter villain that despises the shinobi world is because the person he loved turned out to be a spy, a betrayer and a person who never really cared for him or Kakashi. Obito wouldn't want to live in that kind of world anymore, hence the Moon Eye plan.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2012)

i posted this a week ago.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 10, 2012)

It's still possible that Madara is secretly in control of the Hidden Mist, and he simply made Yagura order the missing nin hunters to capture Rin, to trigger Obito to join the 'dark side' as it were.

In Kisame's flashback it's most likely Obito who poses as Madara, because he recognized his face when it was Tobi. But it's quite possible that Obito simply took over from Madara at some point, which explains why he refers to himself as Madara, nobody would know that Madara has since died. _If_ that's the case, then Madara was still the secret boss of the Bloody Mist.

Kakashi carried out the procedures by the book and killed Rin to spare her from being caught by the hunters. Cold, but fair, I guess?


----------



## Toonz (Oct 10, 2012)

> Kakashi carried out the procedures by the book and killed Rin to spare her from being caught by the hunters. Cold, but fair, I guess?


here
Didn't matter if he did kill her or not they could still get intel on her.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 10, 2012)

Right now I'm thinking the obvious, which is the Kiri-nin did something to her, and they don't want their experiment to be looked over by the enemy. I suspect she was going to be used as a weapon and Kakashi took her out for "the greater good." Remember his words in the Waves arc: p117-118


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 10, 2012)

She had a special chakra, and Kirigakure wanted to use that in order to control the Sanbi. Kakashi killed Rin so that the Mist shinobi would never able to control the bijuu, and thus put the mission before his friend.

I think that would be a fitting explanation.​


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2012)

She's the guinea pig that Zetsu mentioned in the last chapter.

It's clear that the Mist-nin didn't have any special techniques or abilities. They were just your average fodder shit. Didn't try anything against Obito other than your standard fodder sword swings. 

So the guinea pig Zetsu made reference to was Rin. Rin, at some point in her life, was experimented upon. 

Probably not a Jinchuuriki, since it would make her dead body rather useless (and would've released the beast at some point). Possibly a bloodline trait, because it would make her a prime candidate for experimentation. 

But we'll see.


----------



## 4ghost (Oct 10, 2012)

Taking the roaring and crying beast like sound effects that takL pointed out last week, I think it is safe to assume that Rin was the source of those sounds. 

What they may have finally "got their hands on" was the perfect spy that bonds with the enemy and is actually completely unaware of their true self. What's more the Mist Nin may have finally worked out how to make their experiment go on a rampage at their will.  

If not that I suppose the livingbody experiment could have been something that Mist was testing that binds their experiment to an opponent and then overtakes them.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm liking the jinchuuriki theory. Maybe she was a spy with powers unknown even to her...


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe Rin was like Yukimaru from the filler episodes. He was Orochimaru's experiment who could sorta control the Sanbi.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 10, 2012)

Might be because she's in the 4th's squad....


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 10, 2012)

I doubt she was a spy. At least not consciously. She wouldn't have a grave in the Konoha cemetary and Kakashi wouldn't be lamenting about not being able to protect her if she were treasonous anyway.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 10, 2012)

I am still sure the bubbles from left chapters are important.

Didn't TakL note that sfx were roars and cries from an animal?


Gonna go with Rin being used as Test Subject of a Pseudo Jinchuuriki that rampaged and Kakashi being forced to kill her.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 10, 2012)

Nidaime Mizukage said:


> Highly doubt she was a jinnchuriki.
> 
> And bloodlines were frowned upon in the Bloody Mist.
> 
> She had to be a spy and had acquired something vital.



The bloodlines were persecuted in Kirigakure only after the war. Probably after the Bloody Mist had come to an end. This was still during the war and the Bloody Mist regime was in power.



Abanikochan said:


> I doubt she was a spy. At least not consciously. She wouldn't have a grave in the Konoha cemetary and Kakashi wouldn't be lamenting about not being able to protect her if she were treasonous anyway.



I doubt she was someone like Kabuto as well. But we did see how Sasori implanted fake memories in his spies, the same could have been done with Rin.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 11, 2012)

Knowing this manga, she was probably from the Haruno clan, who is secretly a special clan with a legendary bloodline affinity towards healing jutsu.

Wouldn't surprise me a bit, actually. That would be almost as epic of a troll as revealing that Tobi is Obito is the Akatsuki Leader :ho


----------



## NO (Oct 11, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I doubt she was a spy. At least not consciously. She wouldn't have a grave in the Konoha cemetary and Kakashi wouldn't be lamenting about not being able to protect her if she were treasonous anyway.


Pretty sure she never had a grave. I know what scene you're talking about and that was Obito's grave.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 11, 2012)

Rin's Grave



Obito Grave (Memorial)


He wasn't thinking of Obito's memorial when Tobi mentioned heros making excuses in front of graves. Evidently, he reflecting back to not being able to protect Rin.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Oct 11, 2012)

Somehow I have a funny feeling that she is half-uchiha half senju.

So she can unlock the rinnegan (rin?)


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2012)

What's special about Rin you ask?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her Ass


----------



## o-chan (Oct 11, 2012)

clarifies the trigger

The people fighting Obito were wearing the same kind of mask that Haku was wearing. So they're Hunter-nin? Rin is a rogue ninja?


----------



## lgstarn (Oct 11, 2012)

*Chinese translation*

Chinese translation says (as literally as possible):

source

"Shit!  He got her/us!  The thing which we worked so hard to get in our hands is ruined!"

From this:

- the emphasis is on something that had *just* been acquired (Rin is not a spy)
- they wanted *Rin in particular* for something, and thought they had her
- Kakashi killing her was against their plans and prevented them from getting "it."
- It seems *Rin herself was the mission of the Mist nin*

From later in the chapter:

source

"At the very least we must not let the enemy get that girl.  Do not let the enemy retrieve that corpse!" (basically identical to the English)

- they didn't want the corpse to be retrieved (they think there are secrets that can be derived from it)
- Rin (or whoever Kakashi killed) herself is the thing they wanted (or her body, but no more stoopid male chauvinism please  ) 
- they think the *enemy* can gain secrets from the body; but Rin is from Konoha, so how could someone from Konoha gain secrets about someone from Konoha? 

This leads to two possibilities:

1) The enemy is not Konoha; maybe there is someone else there, or there is the possibility of someone else coming there, or maybe it was just an idiosyncratic way of saying, "let's get her body"
2) Konoha somehow doesn't know the full truth about "Rin."  This leads to further possibilities:
a) Who Kakashi killed isn't actually Rin.  
b) Something about Rin changed that the Mist somehow knows about and thinks that Konoha shouldn't know about.

Conclusion: while we can rule out Rin being a spy, IMO there is really not enough information to make a good prediction beyond this right now.


----------



## kagegak (Oct 11, 2012)

*Shit he got us.....*

Why did the fodder say that?
Was something inside rin?
And why does rin dying stop them from getting it?
clarifies the trigger


----------



## yellovvJack (Oct 11, 2012)

I think he's talking about Kakashi?


----------



## kagegak (Oct 11, 2012)

But why did they want to get rins body?


----------



## Dkmvs (Oct 11, 2012)

That, my friend, will all be revealed in the flashbacks to come (obito's, or kakashi's)


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 11, 2012)

This is the place where I post  and casually add
"What's so special about Rin you say? "**


----------



## Santeira (Oct 11, 2012)

Like some people already said, Rin is a spy. 

We've already known a dead body holds secrets to the village from where she originates.

Remember when Haku pretended to be a Hunter-Nin? We were told that villages appoint hunter-nins to dispose the bodies of their ninjas in order to make sure the village secrets which a ninja's body holds ? such as chakra types, herbs eaten, ninjutsu, special medicine, and kekkei genkai ? will not be revealed to outsiders.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 11, 2012)

This is the big mystery in this chapter and tied into why Kakashi killed Rin. Usually you want to capture an enemy's body because the body has secrets. Apparently Kakashi killing her destroyed their primary objective, but there was something even in her body that could maybe salvage their mission.

I gotta say, the "Rin is a Spy" theory gains a little momentum with this.

Or maybe Rin was able to develop Tsunade's aging control henge.

She had something. But Kakashi isn't the type who's just gonna kill her for the sake of keeping one of the village's secrets.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 11, 2012)

^Kakashi is the type who just gonna kill her for the sake of keeping the villages' secrets. Kakashi goes by the code of the ninja.

If shes a spy he would've killed her w/o hesitation.


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 11, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> ^Kakashi is the type who just gonna kill her for the sake of keeping the villages' secrets. Kakashi goes by the code of the ninja.
> 
> If shes a spy he would've killed her w/o hesitation.



If you're not trolling, you really don't understand Kakashi at all.  Did you even read the Kakashi Gaiden?  He's the exact opposite of sacrificing his comrades for the village.


----------



## UberDruid (Oct 11, 2012)

Was Rin's body a suitable host/container for some jutsu or Bijuu?


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2012)

lgstarn said:


> Chinese translation says (as literally as possible):
> "Shit!  He got her/us!  The thing which we worked so hard to get in our hands is ruined!"
> 
> From later in the chapter:
> "At the very least we must not let the enemy get that girl.  Do not let the enemy retrieve that corpse!" (basically identical to the English)



ohanas script says
"Shit! he did what(/we're done for). after all the trouble we took to wrest(/obtain) it!" 

"at least recover (=take back) the woman!"
"Never relinquish the corpse to the enemy (/enemies)!"


----------



## Kronin (Oct 11, 2012)

I have no idea, but I think that is very likely that Kakashi wanted to find another solution and that the same Rin told Kakashi to kill her after seeing no escape from the Mist shinobi.

 Especially after the Obito's incident, Kakashi surely would never put any mission before the good of his companions, first of all the same Rin (the person closest to him and entrusted to the point of death from Obito).


----------



## Wax Knight (Oct 11, 2012)

She happens to be in the midst of all of this..


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rinsanity.


----------



## Xcorpyo001 (Oct 11, 2012)

I for one don't think Rin is a spy(or at least not a willing one).

Some reasons:

-in the early manga, after the invasion I think, it's stated by Jiraiya or Yugao(don't remember which one) that Kakashi is visiting both Rin and Obito at the Memorial Stone, which lists only the heroes Konoha lost in battle, and no double agents or spies(at least not the caught ones). 
So if she was killed for being a spy, no place for her there.
Some may argue that only Kakashi knew about it, but it's hard to believe, and even harder to explain the Chidori in her chest if he wanted to cover her betrayal. 

-Kakashi is always moping about how he failed both Rin and Obito, and if she was a spy, I don't see why he would still do that.

-they say something about "Get the woman". I think that if she was one of their allies, they would have used her name or other code that will mark her as their own(agent, spy, and so on)

-also, in the last week's chapter Zetsu is telling Obito something about guinea pigs and bla bla bla, so most likely she was caught(again) and experimented on(probably some sort of mind control that can leave traces in the body).

Until these last chapters I had a nagging question: what was it with the bloodline purge in the Mist(orchestrated by a kage under Obito's control, as we discover from Kisame's talk with Tobi after he removes his mask).

I first thought that they have a special bloodline that was a danger to Uchiha, Madara himself, Rinnegan or the Juuby(very unlikely), and that they did a clean sweep to mask the real target.

But now I think it was just personal for Obito, and it's somehow connected with Rin's death and what the Bloody Mist did with her body or wanted from it, to enlarge their bloodline numbers, or maybe to hide the fact that she was controlled by a bloodline limit user that leaves traces of himself/his bloodline in his target(hence the need of getting the body, without even thinking about taking the incapacitated Sharingan user three feet from her).

So, Rin died as a Komoha shinobi, not a spy, but was somehow controlled by a Mist technique(probably bloodline related), a technique which was so heavily guarded that they weren't even considering the probability of getting their hand on a free Sharingan, only several feet away from the body they sought to get(not destroy, so there was probably some data to gather from it's autopsy that they really needed, somehow related to one of their bloodline or a bloodline they sought to acquire).

Option A
So since Rin's death is connected somehow to the bloodlines of the Bloody Mist, Obito got his revenge by trying to eradicate all their bloodlines. In his current mindset("I'm in Hell") and after he'll probably merge with Madara and his 'live and let live' attitude, he'll probably see it as the most logical thing in the world.

Option B. 
Rin is somehow controlled by the Bloody Mist, but it's nothing bloodline related. Obito still considers them responsible for Rin's death, and after the end of the war, he considers that they haven't suffered enough for it.
The Mist village has little love for bloodlines, and Obito is using this to start a civil war inside the country, hoping that by the end of it, the Mist will be too weak to defend itself and be conquered by one of the stronger villages.

[(bad)joke]Option 3.
Haku's mother is the one responsible for Rin's death. So Obito is starting the purge for the sole purpose of ending her bloodline, making sure that the last member of the bloodline is killed in the same way Rin died, not to mention by the same person. Talking about deja-vu.
So, all the chapters from the Wave Arc up to these last two were only fillers for the real story, about a young Uchiha, and his quest to get revenge for the Sakura of his Naruto.[/joke]


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If she is a spy her body would contain secrets about the village and the techniques they use to brain wash their agents.


It's gotta be something more interesting than just that.


----------



## hinata4me (Oct 14, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki



When I read 605, I immediately thought "Oh I wonder if she'll be revealed as another Uzumaki"
Maybe will be revealed as another target of Madara and hence one of the reasons why he took Obito under his wing


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2012)

i think rin had brown hair with black on the tips in anime.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 14, 2012)

if rin was a uzumaki(which i hope she isn't), then why the hell would obito go after kushina? when he knows full well that they are mostly used as jins and if rin was being targeted for same reason as kushina. the guy is nuts and no sympathetic bone in his body.

also that lame line "do you know how long i waited for this" during the time of pulling the kyuubi out of kushina does not make any sense.


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2012)

mayumi said:


> if rin was a uzumaki(which i hope she isn't), then why the hell would obito go after kushina? when he knows full well that they are mostly used as jins and if rin was being targeted for same reason as kushina. the guy is nuts and no sympathetic bone in his body.


Why the Hell would he care about Kushina, even if Rin is an Uzumaki? He needed Kurama for Tsuki no Me.



> also that lame line "do you know how long i waited for this" during the time of pulling the kyuubi out of kushina does not make any sense.


Lol, how is it lame? Two years can be a long time to someone his age, especially when he was cooped up in a cave with Uchiha Motherfucking Madara and anxiously awaited the time to attack. It's all about perspective. Stop being so one dimensional. You sound like the people who still say the earth is flat.


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2012)

plus supposedly he even annihilated his own clan. 
he wouldnt give a darn about what clan rin was from.

 i agree tobi is nuts if he wanted to get 9b he shouldve just retrived after the extraction. i wonder if madara even knows obito attacked the village and then anihilated the clan.


----------



## sisi (Oct 14, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Or maybe Rin was able to develop Tsunade's aging control henge.



Tsunade isn't around anymore during this time, I think


----------



## Khazzar (Oct 14, 2012)

We gotta wait and see. Kakashi will most likely explain this. Obito's flashback is almost over.


----------



## Syko (Oct 14, 2012)

She was Mizukage's personal bitch. 

It's canon


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> did she have red hair? probably an uzumaki, spy, or some other special blood line.



actually, if you have the 1st Naruto artbook, look at the full color poster inside. Rin's hair is a reddish brown, if you turn it over on the back you see the group pic. Kishi used the same color for Gaara's hair (which we know is red). maybe the anime got i wrong?


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Looks_ 










*Spoiler*: _Brown_ 










*Spoiler*: _To_ 










*Spoiler*: _Me_ 









I doubt she was Uzumaki. She doesn't seem to have the vitality of an Uzumaki seeing as how she died instantly from Kakashi's chidori whereas Karin, Tsunade, and Kushina were able to maintain consciousness from sustaining life-ending trauma.


----------

